# ISPConfig in KVM von Proxmox



## vikozo (30. Sep. 2015)

guten Tag
in einem Virtuellen Server (KVM unter Proxmox) habe ich nachfolgende Installation durchgeführt
https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/perfect-server-debian-8-jessie-apache-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3/
soweit hat alles geklappt. Den Router habe ich so eingestellt das allen Trafic auf diesen Virtuellen Server zeigt. Von Extern kann ich mich auch ins ISPConfig einloggen.
Was aber leider noch nicht klappt ist die Namenauflösung der Domaine ;-(
Im Internet habe ich gelesen das auch auf dem HOST (Proxmox) Iptable einträge gemacht werden müssten.
Ist dem so? Ist das fehlen von einträgen in der Iptable der Grund das die Namensauflösung nicht klappt?

Bin da etwas verwirrt.
mit freundlichem gruss
Vincent


----------



## robotto7831a (30. Sep. 2015)

Ich habe ISPConfig auch unter Proxmox laufen und da muss man nichts einstellen.


----------



## vikozo (30. Sep. 2015)

vielen Dank für dein Feedback, dann hab ich irgendwo noch ein DNS Problem
Interessanterweise kann ich aus Squirl emails verschicken aber es kommen keine an...
aber deine Info engt schon mal den Suchbereich massiv ein


----------



## robotto7831a (30. Sep. 2015)

Zu den Mailproblem. Was sagt das Maillog?


----------



## vikozo (30. Sep. 2015)

Ich weiss es nicht, bin nicht vor dem Server, werde es heute Abend anschauen, da aber auch die Domaine nicht aufgelöst wird scheint es beim DNS zu liegen.... hoff ich mal


----------



## vikozo (30. Sep. 2015)

*robotto7831a*
*darf ich ein PM Machen mit meinen KVM angaben?*
*gruss*
*vincent*


----------



## robotto7831a (30. Sep. 2015)

Von mir aus.


----------



## vikozo (30. Sep. 2015)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Ich habe ISPConfig auch unter Proxmox laufen und da muss man nichts einstellen.


hast du es über ein spez vmbr genommen und wenn ja mit welchen IPs?

kann dir kein PM machen ist geblockt


----------



## florian030 (30. Sep. 2015)

Lass doch mal Deine Domain au http://www.intodns.com/ testen.


----------



## vikozo (30. Sep. 2015)

http://www.intodns.com/kozo.ch

wobei auf ispconfig habe ich
NS ns1.kozo.ch. 178.198.34.54 0 86400
A ns1.kozo.ch. 178.198.34.54 0 86400


----------



## robotto7831a (30. Sep. 2015)

Kennst Du die IP Adressen 178.198.34.54 und 85.114.137.113?


----------



## vikozo (30. Sep. 2015)

die vordere ist meine Router IP die hintere ist ein namensserver von einem Kollegen eventuell aber noch nicht eingetragen


----------



## vikozo (30. Sep. 2015)

mein verdacht ist das der DNS Request vom Router weitergeleitet wird aber vom KVM nicht angenommen wird via IP und 8080 kommt man auf ispconfig


----------



## vikozo (30. Sep. 2015)

deshalb hätte mich interssier wie robotto die vmbr im Proxmox konfiguriert hat


----------



## robotto7831a (30. Sep. 2015)

Im Prinzip gar nicht. Standardinstallation über Installer und fertig. Außerdem was willst Du da groß einstellen außer IP, Subnetzmaske und Gateway.


----------



## vikozo (30. Sep. 2015)

lol
da kann man viel falsch machen.

Bei mir hat der KVM eine IP 10.147.42.68 / 255.255.255.0 / 10.147.42.1
den KVM ist an der vmbr0  hat ein Bond0 (Bond0 = slave eth0 eth1) der vmbr0 hat die ip 10.147.42.60/255.255.255.0/10.147.42.1

ist bei dieser Konstellation etwas falsch, oder falsch überlegt?


----------



## vikozo (1. Okt. 2015)

Also für mich bleibt es Unlogisch weshalb ich ISPConfig GUI via Public-IP erreichen kann, aber die Namensauflösung im DNS nicht erfolgt es kommt mir vor das der DNS Server die Anfrage nicht bekommt oder nicht antworten will 
im ISP Config unter DNS ist unter anderem folgendes drin
A   ns1.kozo.ch.           178.198.34.54
NS ns1.kozo.ch.           178.198.34.54
A   www.kozo.ch.         178.198.34.54


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Okt. 2015)

Werden von den deinem Router die entsprechenden TCP und UDP Ports für DNS weitergeleitet?


----------



## vikozo (1. Okt. 2015)

meine Fritzbox leitet den ganzen Verkehr "Exposed host" zum Virtuellen Server.
In der ISPConfig Firewall ist der Port in UDP und TCP 53 drinn
wenn man nur die IP angibt kommt man auf Squirlmail (was ich komisch finde) und mit https:// und :8080 auf das Login von ISPConfig


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Okt. 2015)

Mit der IP ist nichts komisches. Ist halt der erste vhost der reagiert.


----------



## vikozo (5. Okt. 2015)

danke für den hinweis, ist auch der einzige zurzeit. Also muss wohl etwas mit dem Namenserver nicht gut sein, obwohl gemäss IPSconfig der up and running ist.


----------



## robotto7831a (6. Okt. 2015)

Ich vermute, dass die Antwort zu lange dauert und er deshalb auf den zweiten Nameserver geht aber dieser scheint nicht synchron zu sein.


----------



## vikozo (6. Okt. 2015)

vielen Dank für den Feedback, seit letzten Freitag gibt es nur noch einen Namenserver für die Domaine. Mit der gleichen Meldung.
Das Apache so viel schneller sein sollte als Bind denk ich nicht und das ist der gleiche Virtuelle Server.
Deshalb die frage ob es den noch im Host selber Einträge bräuchte das die Kommunikation vom Bind nach draussen geht.


----------



## florian030 (6. Okt. 2015)

Eine DNS ist schon sehr ambitioniert. Dein DNS muss lediglich auf Port 53 für TCP und UDP antworten. Vielleicht ist ja auch nur Dein lokaler resolver zu langsam.

netstat -tanp|grep 53

Und auch mal von außen den DNS mit dig abfragen. Sowas wie 

dig -t A domain @dns


----------



## vikozo (6. Okt. 2015)

# netstat -tanp|grep 53
tcp  0  0 0.0.0.0:465  0.0.0.0:*  LISTEN  1353/master
tcp  0  0 10.147.42.68:53  0.0.0.0:*  LISTEN  28943/named
tcp  0  0 127.0.0.1:53  0.0.0.0:*  LISTEN  28943/named
tcp  0  0 127.0.0.1:953  0.0.0.0:*  LISTEN  28943/named
tcp  0  0 0.0.0.0:25  0.0.0.0:*  LISTEN  1353/master
tcp  0  0 127.0.0.1:10025  0.0.0.0:*  LISTEN  1353/master
tcp  0  0 0.0.0.0:587  0.0.0.0:*  LISTEN  1353/master
tcp6  0  0 :::465  :::*  LISTEN  1353/master
tcp6  0  0 :::53  :::*  LISTEN  28943/named
tcp6  0  0 ::1:953  :::*  LISTEN  28943/named
tcp6  0  0 :::25  :::*  LISTEN  1353/master
tcp6  0  0 :::587  :::*  LISTEN  1353/master


----------



## vikozo (6. Okt. 2015)

wobei die IPv6 Adresse - die Adresse meines Router ist ....


> ~# dig -t A kozo.ch @dns
> 
> ; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-9+deb8u3-Debian <<>> -t A kozo.ch @dns
> ;; global options: +cmd
> ...


im Internet habe ich noch von einem file gelesen resolv.conf
bei mir ist auch diese IPv6 adresse drinn und vorne steht "namenserver"


----------



## florian030 (7. Okt. 2015)

@dns mit der IP / Hostname des Servers ersetzen

Du kannst die Domain auch mal bei intodns.com oder dnsviz.net analysieren lassen. Dann siehst Du ganz gut, wo Dein Fehler ist.


----------



## vikozo (7. Okt. 2015)

Hallo
danke für eure unterstützung, nachdem ich frustriert und am resignieren war. 
hab ich alles dns einträge beim Client rausgelöscht - gewartet eine Stunde - dann alle Infos unter dem ISPConfig Masteradmin DNS eingetragen, dann ein paar Minuten später klappte es.
Homepage läuft 
Email empfang läuft
Email senden auf die gleiche Domain geht 
Email senden geht noch nicht, bin aber am suchen


----------

